# Copy from Excel Paste as Formatted Text in New Word Document



## jwb1012 (Nov 6, 2016)

I am attempting to export my data from excel into word, but I need to paste it as formatted text (rtf).  Does anyone know how to do this?

I would also like to change the orientation to landscape, and set the margins to .75 on all sides.   Any thoughts??



```
Sub printer()
    Const strRangeToCopy As String = "print_area"
    Dim appWord As Object
    Range(strRangeToCopy).Copy
    
    
    On Error Resume Next
    Set appWord = GetObject(, "Word.Application")
    On Error GoTo 0
    If appWord Is Nothing Then Set appWord = CreateObject("Word.Application")
    With appWord
        .Documents.Add
        .Selection.Paste
        .Visible = True
    End With
     
     
End Sub
```


----------



## Macropod (Nov 6, 2016)

Thread duplicated by: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/genera...4541-copy-excel-word-doc-multiple-images.html
Closed.


----------

